# Another Cat



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Found this pluging a dirthole/walkthrough coyote set this morning. He was laying there asleep when I walked up.



Steve


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking how much do you get for bobcats? Congrats too!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Slayer, not sure haven't sold any yet. This one isn't very white on the belly so I don't expect much. I would still trap if I had to give them away! My first year and I don't know why I never did it before??????

Steve


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

It looks exciting. Rumor has it Ohio is taking the bobcat off the endangered species list, so I will see how that plays out!!! Looks good to me, keep the picture of your catches coming and be safe!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on another nice cat steve !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A big Congrats, keep them coming.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on another cat!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That bracelet had a good hold on it. Pussycat had no choice but to wait for ya--- probably why it was nap'in when ya showed up.lol.

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work Steve, congrats


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

Steve. What state?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

rjmjr, im in Oklahoma.

got another this morning.



Firm grip on this one...two full pad catches!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you're knockin down now, nice kitty cat!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey nice work on the cats! What kind of trap is that? Did you modify it with a big pan for kitties?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go on the cats!!!!! Keep catching em, love the pics!!!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

CJ, It is a #3 victor with a "PIT pan" and an electrical box cover welded on. I use them in exposed sets.

Steve


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, nice pictures.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like your bobcat sets are sure working very well for you. Hard to catch two bobcats back to back. Nice going.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

stevec said:


> CJ, It is a #3 victor with a "PIT pan" and an electrical box cover welded on. I use them in exposed sets.
> 
> Steve


 Looks like it's working well for you! Great job man! I always get jealous when I see the kitty pictures :tinykitball:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

#4 this morning.



Also had this old guy plugging a set the other day.



Steve


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!!! Keep it up!!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. Looks like you have a great location for setting your traps. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice lookin cat.....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you're crushing them bro, nice work!


----------

